# Agtraxx/Lenar 274-1



## timocarp (Aug 5, 2015)

I have an Agtraxx model 274-1 which I am told is the same as the Lenar and am having a problem with the lift staying up. I tried using the lock out knob while it was up but it does nothing.. I'm reading I may need to replace some O rings but for the life of me cant tell where to start to get to the piston.. Is it behind the knob? Any help would be VERY appreciated..


----------

